# HBLRT to be extended in Jersey City



## jis (May 12, 2011)

From the _Jersey City Independent_:



> NJ Transit’s board of directors today adopted a plan to extend the Hudson-Bergen Light Rail (HBLR) across Route 440, and authorized its submission to the North Jersey Transportation Authority (NJTPA) for designation and inclusion in the agency’s Long Range Regional Transportation Plan, which would make the project eligible for federal funds.


See the full article here.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 12, 2011)

So when does it go to Tenafly?


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (May 14, 2011)

This is old news , like 7 months old , that and 3 other proposals by the City. Tenafly or Englewood should be funded by the end of 2011 or Early 2012.


----------



## jis (May 14, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> This is old news , like 7 months old , that and 3 other proposals by the City. Tenafly or Englewood should be funded by the end of 2011 or Early 2012.


Well yes it old news in fantasyland. But the NJTransit Board approved the project at its last meeting last week. That is new news.  It is yet to be fully funded though.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 14, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> This is old news , like 7 months old , that and 3 other proposals by the City. Tenafly or Englewood should be funded by the end of 2011 or Early 2012.


I was being rhetorical. My point is the idiots in Bergen county have made this the Hudson Light Rail, which it will likely stay for the rest of my life.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (May 14, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Nexis4Jersey said:
> 
> 
> > This is old news , like 7 months old , that and 3 other proposals by the City. Tenafly or Englewood should be funded by the end of 2011 or Early 2012.
> ...


Theres still the rushed Bergen - Passaic LRT , it is so badly planned it should be completely redesigned. Where does NJT get these planners the moon , how do you leave out towns that have plans for Development around the station area?


----------



## jis (May 15, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Nexis4Jersey said:
> ...


Don't worry, they'll have decades to plan and replan that.... long enough to put the children of two generations of consultants through college.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (May 15, 2011)

jis said:


> Nexis4Jersey said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


I don't understand how NJT lets this crap go through...and the lack of connection to the Pascack Valley line , people who will use American legion Drive will want to go to NYC. Thats the Rich part of Hackensack that drives and parks at Essex Street a Station that Hackensack wants to develop on. Sigh , i guess common sense isn't there , if you want the max amount of Ridership then why come up with a half assed plan. I asked the County , and they said there trying to get NJT to fix that , since its in there 2030 Transit / Road Improvement plan.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 15, 2011)

You're naive.


----------



## jis (May 16, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> You're naive.


That I do agree with.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (May 16, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> You're naive.


I'm not.....my view on the World / Region is complex...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 16, 2011)

Complexity does not mean you understand the various details that go on behind the scenes.


----------

